# Movies



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

What are you favorites? I think my number one is Office Space...... And after that would be anything with Jack Black in it. I did just see Nacho Libre tonight and I was a bit disappointed. A little too PG for me, I like to hear Jack curse. 

I have TONS of favorites though. I really like comedy but of course, I'm a woman so I like the drama too (a good love story does it for me sometimes). I do like scary, but I can't do zombie (like, undead, ghosts, things crawling that shouldn't be alive) movies, I used to love them but I somehow developed a phobia. No kidding, I'm scared to death.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Omg we're the opposite somewhat lol, anything with Jack Black in it immediately classifies the movie as lame. I don't know why but I can't stand that guy >.<.

My favorites off the top of my head are.. The Fox And The Hound! (lmao I love that movie so sue me!), Jeepers creepers 1 and 2, all the Alien movies, hide and seek, ummm.......wolf creek, and all the nightmare on elm street movies.

There's a lot more but all I can remember at the moment. I love horror, comedy, and mystery the most. Anything with a interesting plot that makes you think are my favorites, like hide and seek for example lol.


----------



## dolphinkid (Jan 26, 2006)

*omg chick flicks all the way! lol  actually, i like alot of different kinds of movies.... anythin almost... except with the whole scary movie thing, ill only watch them if ive got my whole group of friends watchin it with me, cause then its not so bad. hehe But, there is one movie i totally can not wait for it to come out: Pirates of the caribbean 2!! dead mans chest.. i cant wait, it comes out july 7th, though since ill be up in the middle of nowhere camping then going to a volleyball camp, i wont be able to go see it until after the 11th... *sigh* To bad i have to drive outa town just to go to a movie theather... but yea, anyways, i luv all movies!! lol*


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Whew, And I thought I was the only one that thinks Jack Black is a moron! 

Give me more Star Trek or give me death!


----------



## dolphinkid (Jan 26, 2006)

*Well, there is one movie he played in that i liked, & thats King Kong.. i didnt personally like his person in the movie, but i liked the movie. lol (but i do think that Adrien Brody is a kick butt actor. He sooo rocks  )*


----------



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

I have not seen every movie, but even in spite of that i can declare that Super Troopers is easily the greatest movie of all time.


----------



## rallyguy44 (Feb 11, 2006)

For me it's a tie between Dumb and Dumber and Anchorman for my favorite movie, followed closely by Office Space. I could watch those movies forever.

As for the Jack Black debate, I think he's pretty funny and like most of his stuff.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I loved Anchorman and I LOVED The 40 Year Old Virgin! There are so many movies.......I'm a HUGE movie buff.


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

I liked doom. My qualifications for a movie are simple 
1 something has to explode
2 someone has to be kicked in the jewels
3 there has to be a good plot


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

msdolittle said:


> I did just see Nacho Libre tonight and I was a bit disappointed. A little too PG for me, I like to hear Jack curse.


the movie was made for kids....lol

my favorites would have to be Steel Magnolias, i suppose any good chick flick,lol, Gladiator (big difference, huh?), Finding Nemo (of course! ), School of Rock, Anchorman, Scary Movie 3 and 4 (even though most people said they sucked, especially 4, but i thought they were pretty funny), Silence of the Lambs, the Alien movies, Predator (really good moive, IMO)...there are so many, i can't list them all! lol


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Scarface
ferris bueller's day off
Crash
Matrix 1
Gladiator
troy
There's something about mary
Not another teen movie
american pie
Friday Night LIghts
Menace 2 Society
The Rock
Saving Private Ryan
Dances with Wolves
Die Hard 1
Star wars
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
the rundown


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

OOOh can't forget the scary movies, and date movie! lol I loved those. Along with Alien vs predator, etc.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There is this one odd little movie called _Two Days In The Valley_ that I simply adore. I highly recommend it. Not your average fare, and a real trip.
( James Spader, Teri Hatcher, Charlize Theron, Danny Aieillo, Jeff Daniel, Marsha Mason, Eric Stoltz, Glynne Headly, and more. )


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I saw that movie TOS and if I remember correctly I really liked it. I like odd/unusual movies.

I loved Crash btw, Ghetto!


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

Dawn of the dead (the proper one, not the remake)
28 Days later
Mallrats
Land of the dead
Evolution
Trekkies
Cube
Deathwatch

and many more.......


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Pirates of the Caribbean!! (Yep, can't wait for the second one to come out!! I love Captain Jack Sparrow and Will Turner! *swoon* So what if they have bad teeth?)
Troy (Gotta love Brad Pitt's body in little to no clothes)
Most animated movies (Finding Nemo, Ice Age [1 and 2], Madagascar, Cars, etc)
When I was younger, the Disney version of Black Beauty (I kid you not, I watched that movie like a hundred times)
Wedding Crashers

And so many more that I like. I don't truly have a definite favourite though.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Oldschool and Anchor Man baby!


----------



## dolphinkid (Jan 26, 2006)

*lol, yup, have to totally agree w/ u there ripley! omg, and i luved black beauty too!! awsome movie.. Wedding crashers is also pretty sweet :fun:  

Im also a pretty big fan of the animated lil kid movies, too. Like, i luv all of them almost, like Spirit, Brother Bear, Finding Nemo, Shark tale(that one was ok..) And dont make fun of me or anything, but im also big on westerns.. lol... srry, mom got me hooked!! hehe.. Ive actually been watchin westerns alot today... Just got done watchin a new one a lil bit ago, called Broken Trail. Its a two parter, so tonight was the first half, but so far its been pretty good. 
 "In Broken Trail, the story unfolds upon these historical facts, following the story of five Chinese women, kidnapped and destined for a life of misery, whose fate becomes intertwined with two horseman (Duvall/Church) wrangling horses for sale to the British Empire. In the process, we see the personal growth of Print Ritter (Duvall) from lonesome cowboy to father figure." 
http://www.fulcrum-books.com/productdetails.cfm?SKU=605-8
Yup Yup, anyways..I usually like any movie really, and am allways willin to watch it unless its scary... (of course thats unless i have a group of friends w/ me lol)*


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Do made-for-tv movies count?
There's a TNT original called _Purgatory_ that is just fantastic. It's a western, of a sort, but not like any other you've ever seen!


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

"I liked doom."

Man, I am not trying to be mean, but Doom blowed. 

Anywoo, I like alot of movies, comedy movies being the top catagory. I went and seen Cars a week or so back, and LOVED it! 

Scary movies are cool too, then comes action, with chick flicks being at the bottom of my list.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> Do made-for-tv movies count?
> There's a TNT original called _Purgatory_ that is just fantastic. It's a western, of a sort, but not like any other you've ever seen!


:lol: Those TNT movies are all Steven Segal movies.....their so fake it cracks me up :lol:
.....No offense


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

I thought Nacho Libre was great, but I did have very low expectations for it. Anything with Jack Black is great, except School of Rock...didn't care too much for that. Ironic since I'm a music teacher, isn't it?

Anyhow, my favorite has to be The Crow. Only the first one. Just like The Matrix, they should've quit after the first one. Honestly though, I like just about anything. As long as I can have my $29 popcorn and soda, air conditioning, and the company of my lovely wife, I'm happy. To prove that, I just saw The Fast and the Furious Tokyo Drift yesterday. That'll probably win an Oscar for longest title.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

|V|][{|-|/\[-|_ said:


> I thought Nacho Libre was great, but I did have very low expectations for it. Anything with Jack Black is great, except School of Rock...didn't care too much for that. Ironic since I'm a music teacher, isn't it?


Ahh that song from nacho libre is in my head....the one he sings about Encarnacio before he goes into the big fight....You know the one he came up with in the wilderness in his head? ....loll


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay, that was the funniest part of the movie. Thank GOD he did that scene so I could get somewhat of a taste of the real Jack Black!! (you guys aren't Tenacious D fans by any chance are you?)


----------



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

I love tenacious D, Tribute is a great song


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Did you watch their show on HBO? I FINALLY just saw it, my friend burned the episodes for me........


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm not a Tenacious D fan in the sense that I actually own an album. But I do thoroughly enjoy when my friends are playing their Tenacious D CDs. I also saw an unedited performance on Comedy Central. My poor wife...it was on at 2 a.m. and she didn't get much sleep that night with all my laughing and snorting. :lol:


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks dolphinkid! Nice to know I'm not the only one!

And I just thought of two more. Shanghai Noon and Shanghai Knights - I guess I'm a sucker for Owen Wilson movies! Who knew? Anyway...


----------



## dolphinkid (Jan 26, 2006)

*Ripley:
http://disney.go.com/disneypictures/pirates/
hehe, just thought id share w/ ya, i just found it tonight  yaayy im so excited hehe*


----------

